# Kansas Firearm.....WOW



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> ^^^This guy sounds VERY ARROGANT other than that, hell of a hunt and congrats to all the others


I tend to agree... With the op's statement " Big bone on deer heads bring out the worst in otherwise great people." I believe it applies to his hunting partner... He admitted he is selfish! If his friends are screwing him out of hunting spots like he said maybe there not really his friends and he needs to find some new ones. If you were my friend rainbowjack I wouldn't screw you out of anything. Friends just don't do that to friends...


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

johnhunter247 said:


> I tend to agree... With the op's statement " Big bone on deer heads bring out the worst in otherwise great people." I believe it applies to his hunting partner... He admitted he is selfish! If his friends are screwing him out of hunting spots like he said maybe there not really his friends and he needs to find some new ones. If you were my friend rainbowjack I wouldn't screw you out of anything. Friends just don't do that to friends...


If you knew me you would know I could care less about shooting another buck. I love to chase them and figure them out but if you can understand this, I almost hate to kill them anymore. That is how much I appreciate a mature buck. And I have seen it bring out the worst in many hunters and friends i would have never thought it would. I no longer hunt with them. I may be poking at a few of you guys just stirring the pot because it is humorous how little it takes. It is fun to see the hero shots on here but it is also not fun to see the land I use to hunt posted and leased up or the streams i use to steelhead fish seeing hardly anyone on now with beat down walk trails. What took my group decades to figure out in hunting and fishing now can be blown up by one post. I am selfish about my hunting and fishing spots as a result of not being selfish in the past. I come from the school of hard knocks.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Rainbow, just curious how old you are?


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

beer and nuts said:


> Rainbow, just curious how old you are?


48


----------



## gunner1 (Jan 25, 2006)

You remind me of the guy who hunts info off public forums then beats his chest on public forum claiming to be something that more than likely came from someone else unselfishness. You need to get in the presence of face to face people and talk your smack..... Just saying. So was it you ? That invited the group to Kansas or were you the invitee ?


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

gunner1 said:


> You remind me of the guy who hunts info off public forums then beats his chest on public forum claiming to be something that more than likely came from someone else unselfishness. You need to get in the presence of face to face people and talk your smack..... Just saying. So was it you ? That invited the group to Kansas or were you the invitee ?


You are wrong sir. As i sit here and drink my coffee, in this room 11 of the 11 deer mounts came from areas that I found myself. I can walk into the other room too but the result will be about the same. Lol, I was a guest on this hunt. I can also tell you that the other 3 guys in the picture have all shot multiple whopper bucks in areas I took them to. And as far as getting together in person, that is fine but I must tell you I get bored quickly listening to guys tell me their stories of shooting 120" deer.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

And just an example, when I started hunting ohio, I bought an atlas, contacted the dnr and gathered all the info on public ground i could and then spent countless hours driving around the state highlighting and X'ing out areas to hunt. I dont do the outfitter thing. A few years ago i was sitting in the blind with one of the guys in the pic on ground open to anybody and a beautiful 170 class deer walked in. After I looked him over I realized he was probably 3.5 yrs old. I refused to shoot because he needed a couple more years. Now, i did get talked into shooting but i have been accused of not being like most people when it comes to hunting bucks. I did miss that deer lol. Anyway, can we quit hijacking this guys thread to discuss my character. We can start another one if you want to do that.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> that is fine but I must tell you I get bored quickly listening to guys tell me their stories of shooting 120" deer.


 Hahaha..well just from this statement, you surely like to hear yourself talk and all the great accomplishments! And passing on a 170 public ground Ohio buck...again, whatever you sure do like to pat yourself on the back I assume, its because your limited friends and family are not doing it ENOUGH for your liking.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

beer and nuts said:


> Hahaha..well just from this statement, you surely like to hear yourself talk and all the great accomplishments! And passing on a 170 public ground Ohio buck...again, whatever you sure do like to pat yourself on the back I assume, its because your limited friends and family are not doing it ENOUGH for your liking.


Lol again, i am simply responding to what others are commenting on. I have plenty of friends and family. I can talk the talk because I walk the walk. If I really was worried about the recognition I would have my deer scored and seated into the record books. And btw, the 170" 3 yr old wasnt in Ohio.


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

Rainbowjack said:


> 48


So you're not about to be 32 like your profile page says? You seem like a weird dude.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

baber said:


> So you're not about to be 32 like your profile page says? You seem like a weird dude.


He is 48 and my brother. He kills giant bucks....more than anyone I know.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

baber said:


> So you're not about to be 32 like your profile page says? You seem like a weird dude.


If it says 32 i never put it there. I am 48.
A weird dude? Lol, maybe i guess


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

Well geez guys,like I said earlier. I was just stirring the pot a bit cause it seems so easy to do on here. It was an awesome hunt. I cant wait to be back out there next year. My original comment seemed to really shake things up. Helping somebody is one thing but I can tell you that the area we hunted is such a small postage stamp that if one or two more groups showed up in that area it would not be a good thing. Anyway....


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

I'm still trying to figure out how there was snow there...lol


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tom22 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how there was snow there...lol


It had snowed there a week before we got there...was still a few spots with snow that had drifted in areas


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

MrFysch said:


> It had snowed there a week before we got there...was still a few spots with snow that had drifted in areas


HMMMM.....


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't know what your fishing for Tom but maybe it wasn't snow?...maybe I dreamt the whole trip?


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Geeze.....why does just about every thread on this site turn into someone bashing or questioning what someone else says..... if you don't like it or believe it---move on.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

And you guys wonder why I tend to keep to myself about stuff lol. Here you have a guy trying to narrow down what area we were in by going back and looking at old weather charts. Imagine the trolls that dont say anything. Again.....big bone makes guys do funny stuff. Ok, you are right. You caught me. I paid a stupid amount of money to go hunt a ranch in Indiana. All of my deer mounts were on paid hunts and i am exaggerating on how big and how many I have shot.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Still haven't seen a pic of ALL these GIANTS


----------

